# Early Craftsman Lathe #109.20630 With Manual - $225



## Billh50 (Sep 2, 2015)

Found this on Hartford, CT Craigslist. I don't have the money but maybe someone on here does.

http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/5146678692.html


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 2, 2015)

That would make someone a great starter Lathe. And the price is right.


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 3, 2015)

I know....if I had the money I'd get it myself for that price.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 3, 2015)

I don't know.  Of course it's in IL instead of CT but there is a guy with an ad in Classifieds selling a Craftsman 101.07403 (he says it's a 12x20 and I haven't queried him so I don't know whether it's a 12x18 or a 12x24).  He started out asking $300 and now says he'll take an offer.  Has two chucks, collets drill chucks, & ?.  Much better machine for about the same dollars.


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 3, 2015)

Well being on disability and an income less than half of when I was working I pretty much am stuck with what I have now. So I just figured I'd put that one there for someone that might have the money.


----------

